# MacBrite Nano Gloss



## mtl (Apr 1, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with MacBrite Nano Gloss?
http://www.macbrite-shop.de/products/en/NANO-Surface-Treatment/NANO-Gloss-click-for-discounts.html
Are there any better alternatives?


----------



## AlfaMan (Jul 15, 2009)

Thats the stuff you get free when you buy the rotary polisher bundle off ebay.....I know because that how I got mine. 
It's not bad, but I wouldn't pay 59Euro's for it. It does smell very nice though.
I'd spend my money of some FK1000, much better finish.


----------



## mtl (Apr 1, 2010)

Can you describe more thoroughly how you are satisfied with it?
How long does it take to wash down?
How do you apply it?


----------



## Daragh (Sep 11, 2006)

Just saw this post now. OP if you forget about the prices quoted on the company website, otherwise it may lead you to think it is some kind of wonder product, which it is not. They list the products at a premium price to reflect the natural ingredients contained in same. They are not crude petrochemical formulations like many mass-market products.

MacBrite Nano Gloss is a very good product in its own right for what it can be bought for elsewhere (EUR10 or thereabouts). I have used it and would categorise it as a rival product for Autoglym Super Resin Polish. It is far more user-friendly to apply and remove and it doesn't dust. Very glossy finish too. A good one-step product for regular use or as a pre-wax cleanser. It also conceals the appearance of lighter swirl marks so good for general care/spuce-ups, in between major details or where machine polishing is not an option.

Britol is also another good product they do, especially on lighter colours. The main difference is that it dries out very quickly. You have to wipe-on and buff-off one panel at a time or it may streak slightly. Good quality microfibre cloths needed for post application buffing. Bright reflective finish.

The Gloss RR sealant glaze is their best product. Leaves an excellent finish (especially after a few coats) and decent durability. Pleasant to work with as well.


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

I still have more than 20 bottles of their Syntex AIO from 1992 when they were called McTexcon. I think that it's an R71 derivate, and a good AIO. Leaves a very slick finish, but I like to top it anyway. Great for underhood and jamb jobs, but reasonable for even a standalone product. Unlimited shelf life helps too...

I don't know how the new products perform, but they were among the first products in my detailing arsenal.


----------

